# Buying a used 2006 X-Trail LE



## kadamczy (Apr 23, 2012)

Background: Currently I own a 1996 Toyota Avalon. The car is bulletproof but I'm tiring of it and would like more space.

I tend to over-research vehicle purchases and after reviewing the Rav4, Escape, CR-V and Equinox I stumbled upon the X-Trail.

A few questions to those of you who own one of these vehicles:

1) What's your real world MPG? Currently in my Avalon, I get 400 km to a 60 litre tank...not great but straight highway will net me 600 km

2) Are all X-Trails destined to have bearing failure, cold weather door closing issues etc?

3) Are replacement parts expensive compared to other vehicles you've owned?

4) Would you consider the vehicle good value if you bought one used (2006 LE) for $8000?

Thanks in advance,
Karl


----------



## tinofapples (Apr 24, 2012)

Don't do what I just did 2 days ago, I bought a 2006 without spotting that the engine management light has been tampered with (I think) cause it doesn't come on during startup. Somebodys hiding something, have the car booked into Nissan dealer on Monday for a diagnostics check. God only knows what I'm gonna find out :-(


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I love Nissans, but if it were my money, I'd take the RAV-4!


----------



## shabalia (Dec 27, 2005)

1) 45 litres Toronto to Montreal (500km), variable in town depending on how I drive. maybe 11-12L/100km.
2) I rarely have any cold weather door closing problems, and it is never more than 1 door, and for less than half a day
3) 1 bearing replaced under warranty at 45000km, shouldn't be a huge expense anyway, but annual brake service adds up - if you don't do it you will have bigger problems 
4)'06 LE for $8000 sounds almost too good to be true...what is the mileage?


----------

